# Suns likely to sign Sean Marks next.....



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Who is this guy? 

From what I see the most run he has gotten is 25 games in a season. Why are they likely to do this?

I wish I was 7 feet  I want a couple hundred grand to sit on my behind.

News courtesy of Bickley and MJ Xtra Sports 910


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Jumpshooting New Zealander. Will score a few points off pick and pops, but doesn't play interior offense or defense, or do much rebounding.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

D'Antoni needs to stop with the over-loving of big men who can shoot.


Sean Marks sucks. Thats pretty much what I know about him. Lampe would be
so much better then him. Ugh................


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Sham said:


> Jumpshooting New Zealander. Will score a few points off pick and pops, but doesn't play interior offense or defense, or do much rebounding.


So he's Pat Burke part 2 pretty much? We don't need that. We need to give Lampe a shot.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

He pretty much is. He's a bit more mobile, but then Sweetney is a bit more mobile than Mutombo.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Why? He was rated lowest in NBA Live 2004-2006 lol. He's brutally bad.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Maybe they should Jackson Vroman a chance. Theres some free agent big men that are a whole lot better then Marks.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

what is with these old white stiffs? pike, burke, now marks. dont tell me pike and marks are better than 2 first round picks.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Is everyone aware that the Suns have 3 first round picks next year? Everyone is complaining about how they traded away their picks in what is to be called a Weak class. This coming year is suppost to be a much stronger class.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Is everyone aware that the Suns have 3 first round picks next year? Everyone is complaining about how they traded away their picks in what is to be called a Weak class. This coming year is suppost to be a much stronger class.


This person gets it.

'cept for that Vroman thing. :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> This person gets it.
> 
> 'cept for that Vroman thing. :biggrin: :cheers:


I've seen Vroman play, I've seen Vroman in real life and... the only thing he's got going for him is height. 

I mean... he's not even as good as Voshkuhl, who at least sets some nice picks, and hustles. (To make up for the lack of talent, of course.) Vroman... not so much.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Is the possibily of signing Sean Marks that big of a topic? Damn. Everyone keeps knocking other stuff down.


Sorry. Won't ever post again. 

... Wait...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I was talking to everyone. Sorry about that, just not in a good mood. I shouldn't have even said anything.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I was talking to everyone. Sorry about that, just not in a good mood. I shouldn't have even said anything.


And yet again I find myself pondering the use of sarcasm tags.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> And yet again I find myself pondering the use of sarcasm tags.



No. I knew you were. Saying sorry anyway.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Where did Sean Marks even coem from? Why not Brian Cook?


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

don't want this guy, he will get the same or lesser time on court than pat


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Sean Marks sucks. Thats pretty much what I know about him. Lampe would be
> so much better then him. Ugh................


agreed seuss, lampe would be a much finer fit/choice for us right now if we wanted him.


----------

